# S850 Oversize Wheels Pictures and Video with 10- 16 plow.



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

Here's our new Bobcat S850, few pictures and video. We tried to set it up to achieve maximum efficiency possible out of a skid steer. I'd love to hear any suggestions or comments on ways to improve it.

Here's some amateur video of our operator plowing a lumber yard.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

How can it get any better 

Maybe a bigger plow


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks Good!! at one point in the video is someone riding on top of the cab? Also why did you go with Machinability over say a Horst? I bought a 9-13 Horst and it is on one of my S300's and it seems good. Just curious


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

wow AMan.. thats nice. 
I like it alot. 

what size are those tires?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks great. I saw it in the skidsteer gallery too, but the video is better. Thumbs Up


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

We have 4 Horst units and they have been good but they have there down falls. I don't like there trip system as much especially the linkage that comes into contact with the ground if the plow isn't placed on the ground level or the cutting edges have worn down. Horst also has a terrible paint process, they say they have improved it which I will be able to confirm in a year or two as we have 2 new horst units this year as well.

I also really like the Machinability chain lift system for the skid steers and Loaders. It helps keep the weight on the wheels of the machine and floats up and down really nicely. Machinability's design also allows for down pressure to be applied when back dragging or when needed to scrape up hard pack. I also like how clean and simple the back side of the plow is, it will be a breeze to repaint in a few years unlike horst which require sandblasting to get into all the nooks and cranny's. 

Machinability's spring loaded wing cutting edges have also proven to work really well.

They're both good units, time will tell which one stands up better in the long run. 

MidTown, Tires are 12r22.5 pretty much regular transport truck tires.


----------



## Red Bull Junkie (Nov 24, 2009)

I like the "Snow Plow" on the snow plow. Neat Idea.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

That thing is impressive. You had mentioned before that the 850 was as productive as your 244? I like skidsteers but honestly would prefer running loader, which one does your operators like? Thanks for the info on the Machinablity vs Horst plows, what is a ballpark on price(if you don't mind)? Do you work hourly, per push or seasonal with the 850, the reason I ask is when you mention a bobcat/skidsteer many people here don't view them as productive and wonder if you have come across that?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Me and Adam have talked about putting all 3 machines side by side and seeing what will happen, a 6430 tractor a 850 skid and a 244J or my 906H loader and seeing a true comparison... Altho all of them have their ideal properties where each will shine I think it would be very interesting to see...


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

I don't run either of them personally and the operators don't switch between machines so I really couldn't say for sure. I know both operators enjoy running each of there respctive machines however I have to assume the loader would be more comfortable in the long run. The 850 with ride control is by far the most comfortable skid steer I have ever operated. The only hourly work we do is loading and hauling snow so I can't advise on hourly rates and wether your clients would be open to or accept equal rates between the machines. I can tell you that they are almost equal in production. 
As for pricing between Horst and machinability, machinability is about 10 points more depending on the hydro set up you opt for.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for posting the vid/info A-man! For snow work, I would have to say that is the "ultimate skid steer"


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

snocrete;1454218 said:


> Thanks for posting the vid/info A-man! For snow work, I would have to say that is the "ultimate skid steer"


Thanks, local sales man did a good job ordering a gold package machine with me in mind, dropping it off at our yard for a week, causually showing up with some papers to sign along with a fat cheque and it was mine. We are very happy with it and plan on keeping it for a while. We have some summer work for it as well. I'll get some more video next event.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I like chads loader more then a tractor but being able to spin around makes the world of a difference to me
You can or should only go so fast plowing anyways 

I don't know the price of the skid but with blades all 1016 and appropriate harness 
We are talking 82k respectively correct ? I would think skid rings in less?

Im very impressed


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

A Man;1454232 said:


> Thanks, local sales man did a good job ordering a gold package machine with me in mind, dropping it off at our yard for a week, causually showing up with some papers to sign along with a fat cheque and it was mine. We are very happy with it and plan on keeping it for a while. We have some summer work for it as well. I'll get some more video next event.


 Question & Suggestion.

Question: Considering they are close in production, what is the price difference between the 244J & the 850?

Suggestion: In the next vid, get a shot of it windrowing in a more wide open area (in 2spd)...I think some people may not realize it, but in the vid it wasnt even in 2nd gear...which wouldnt have been necessary anyway (or am I wrong?).


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

MIDTOWNPC;1454240 said:


> I like chads loader more then a tractor but being able to spin around makes the world of a difference to me
> You can or should only go so fast plowing anyways
> 
> I don't know the price of the skid but with blades all 1016 and appropriate harness
> ...


In my experience it all depends on the type of properties you maintain, ability and experience of your operators and likely a few other factors.

Anything over 4 acres or long push's where you can't wing the snow the Tractor will out perform both the skid and loader dramatically.

Smaller stuff where stacking, pushing around corners, odd shaped properties the skid and loader will likely be equal to the tractor or possibly better.

MidTown, I'll have the check on the pricing as we bought a 6430 and the s850 this year. I should be able to tell you the exact difference keeping in mind that our 6430 is a base model machine and the 850 has every option available.


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

snocrete;1454242 said:


> Question & Suggestion.
> 
> Question: Considering they are close in production, what is the price difference between the 244J & the 850?
> 
> Suggestion: In the next vid, get a shot of it windrowing in a more wide open area (in 2spd)...I think some people may not realize it, but in the vid it wasnt even in 2nd gear...which wouldnt have been necessary anyway (or am I wrong?).


Very observant, you are correct he was running in low gear. I'll do my best to get some higher speed video of the skid windrowing.

About 10-15k price difference between the two units depending on options.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I'll throw in a 906H is about 72 and see where the loader stands with the other 2 prices

I think the skids gonna come out ahead on this one haha


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Plus a 10kplow but no harness like a tractor


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

A Man;1454258 said:


> In my experience it all depends on the type of properties you maintain, ability and experience of your operators and likely a few other factors.
> 
> Anything over 4 acres or long push's where you can't wing the snow the Tractor will out perform both the skid and loader dramatically.
> 
> Smaller stuff where stacking, pushing around corners, odd shaped properties the skid and loader will likely be equal to the tractor or possibly better..


Pretty accurate descriptions, thanks for the input. 
I own and have ran all three configurations, but my machine sizes are so different they wouldn't compare. SKids for tight areas, loaders to push and stack, and blowers to make the snow disappear so there are no piles; that's my philosophy.

While I've never been a big skid loader fan, that's a impressive set up and looks to do a good job clearing snow.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

StuveCorp;1454191 said:


> That thing is impressive. You had mentioned before that the 850 was as productive as your 244? I like skidsteers but honestly would prefer running loader, which one does your operators like? Thanks for the info on the Machinablity vs Horst plows, what is a ballpark on price(if you don't mind)? Do you work hourly, per push or seasonal with the 850, the reason I ask is when you mention a bobcat/skidsteer many people here don't view them as productive and wonder if you have come across that?


StuveCorp, I don't know where "here" is for you, but in Madison and the surrounding communities skidsteers are the way snow gets done. Yes, loaders are used on the biggest lots, but almost every snow contractor has a skidsteer, even the startups. Anyone can get one, trailer it around, drive it, and so on. Same can't be said of loaders. Now this S850 is much closer to a loader in these aspects than your average skid because of it's size, weight and price. I guess I would say most people around my area view skids as very productive. Not trying to argue with you, could be different where you are.


----------



## dodge2500 (Aug 20, 2009)

Very Sweet Skid set up. I am a firm believer that LARGE skids with 2 speeds and the right box and or blade combo simply can't be beat in efficiency and maneuverability. We plow a large variety of places ranging anywhere from 1/4 acre on up to 15 acres. We run a Gehl 7810 skid as well as a Gehl 6640 skid both are 2 speed and both run Arctic 10' Sectional plows. The guys always plow in 2nd gear and the two machines are simply amazing. We also run a JD 7810 ag tractor with a Boss bx 12. This two is a sweet machine and works great in larger areas and can move a ton of snow as well. But, for most places, the skids are the only way to go. Sweet set up!


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thats an awesome setup. I checked out your website...I really like it. Very professional. You should post pictures of all your other equipment.


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

Jelinek61;1454673 said:


> Thats an awesome setup. I checked out your website...I really like it. Very professional. You should post pictures of all your other equipment.


Thank you, that's very kind of you. I'm not so good at taking pictures but here is our new Cat420, it actually has the same plow as the 850.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

A man, you have some impressive equipment! Are you a 'snow only' business?


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

IMAGE;1454712 said:


> A man, you have some impressive equipment! Are you a 'snow only' business?


Thanks.

Were into lots of different stuff in the summer but custom outdoor woodworking keeps 4 crews on there toes. Having a solid summer business has helped us grow our snow business by being able to have really good year round staff we can count on. My wife and I don't have any kids yet but when we do the snow only business will start be be a lot more appealing, right now I don't know what I'd do with myself if I didn't have lots of summer work.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

I just realized your the guy with the cab over truck and backhoe that Triple L has a video of plowing a parking lot on Youtube. Both are really slick looking.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Yes I took that video for Adam and posted it up for a bit.. It is no longer online...


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

I loved that video with the cabover plowing. Did you figure that a skid could handle that big of a blade or was it more a guess? I looked up 12r22.5 tires and it listed them as 43.3" tall - just how fast can it go with them?



WIPensFan;1454525 said:


> StuveCorp, I don't know where "here" is for you, but in Madison and the surrounding communities skidsteers are the way snow gets done. Yes, loaders are used on the biggest lots, but almost every snow contractor has a skidsteer, even the startups. Anyone can get one, trailer it around, drive it, and so on. Same can't be said of loaders. Now this S850 is much closer to a loader in these aspects than your average skid because of it's size, weight and price. I guess I would say most people around my area view skids as very productive. Not trying to argue with you, could be different where you are.


I'm by Eau Claire and while there are a lot of skids that are plowing, people don't really 'respect' them. Most still don't believe how productive you can be with them let alone the production that oversize tires and a monster blade like A man's.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

StuveCorp;1455131 said:


> I loved that video with the cabover plowing. Did you figure that a skid could handle that big of a blade or was it more a guess? I looked up 12r22.5 tires and it listed them as 43.3" tall - just how fast can it go with them?
> 
> I'm by Eau Claire and while there are a lot of skids that are plowing, people don't really 'respect' them. Most still don't believe how productive you can be with them let alone the production that oversize tires and a monster blade like A man's.


I hear what your saying.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

StuveCorp;1455131 said:


> I loved that video with the cabover plowing. Did you figure that a skid could handle that big of a blade or was it more a guess? I looked up 12r22.5 tires and it listed them as 43.3" tall - just how fast can it go with them?
> 
> I'm by Eau Claire and while there are a lot of skids that are plowing, people don't really 'respect' them. Most still don't believe how productive you can be with them let alone the production that oversize tires and a monster blade like A man's.


In low it increases from 7.1 to 9.37 and high 12.3 to 16.23


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

StuveCorp;1455131 said:


> I loved that video with the cabover plowing. Did you figure that a skid could handle that big of a blade or was it more a guess? I looked up 12r22.5 tires and it listed them as 43.3" tall - just how fast can it go with them?
> 
> We were pretty confident it would handle the plow fine based on past experience but the best way to gauge is based on weight. Since the 850 weights over 10 000lbs similar to a 6430 tractor which we knew could handle that plow.
> 
> We took a gps unit in it to test the speed and Nichols is bang on with his numbers, 26kph or 16mph.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

A Man;1455296 said:


> StuveCorp;1455131 said:
> 
> 
> > I loved that video with the cabover plowing. Did you figure that a skid could handle that big of a blade or was it more a guess? I looked up 12r22.5 tires and it listed them as 43.3" tall - just how fast can it go with them?
> ...


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1455377 said:


> A Man;1455296 said:
> 
> 
> > Math doesn't lie
> ...


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

That is one sweet setup!


----------

